# Rider height vs Horse height



## PrettyPonie (28 April 2015)

This is obviously a rather debatable topic! I'm just wondering what everyone's heights are in comparison to their horses?
I have just purchased a 15.3hh TB (superstar show jumper) and I'm 171cm (5"7 or so) but slightly worried that I'm going to be too tall on him, I'm a petite build however (59kg) but have a longish torso. What's your thoughts on this?


----------



## Wagtail (28 April 2015)

Stop worrying. You will be perfect on him. I am 5ft 9 and look fine on a 15.3. My current unbroken four year old is only 14.3. I am obviously hoping she has some growing to do though.


----------



## FfionWinnie (28 April 2015)

You will look fine. I can't imagine why you would think otherwise.


----------



## PrettyPonie (28 April 2015)

Thank you for these reassuring thoughts! I felt that I would be fine before I let negative people get in my head!


----------



## kc100 (28 April 2015)

Providing you feel comfortable on the horse and the horse understands your aids - who cares what anyone else thinks. I'm 5"3 (ish) and tend to ride anything that is 16.3+. Not sure why I gravitate towards bigger horses when I'm so short but I love riding them, I find myself far more effective on a larger horse and if you put me on a smaller horse/pony I'm hopeless. I've bought myself a youngster (he's 2 now) and should make 16-16.3 although is looking like he could go bigger - that wouldnt bother me at all! 

It really doesnt matter what other people think because ultimately they are not the ones riding your horse. You can have tiny riders on big horses or tall riders on small horses and they can still have a great partnership and go on to great success. 

Enjoy your new horse and ignore any busy bodies who try and make a comment; they are only jealous!


----------



## Tnavas (28 April 2015)

I'm 5'7" and had a lovely part bred mare who was just 15hh. I looked fine on her. My preference is just 16hh, no bigger.


----------



## B&J (28 April 2015)

I'm 5.6ft and my horse is 15.2hh, sharer is 6ft and also happily rides him and doesn't look odd. I also had a 14.0 chunky cob who I felt fine on. 

I used to ride an 18hh shireX that I absolutely adored, he was like an overgrown rocking horse to ride and the height didn't bother me. I also rode a 19.2 pure Clydesdale but that was just too tall for me and I felt unsafe and couldn't get my legs round him far enough


----------



## Meowy Catkin (28 April 2015)

It's when I read threads like this that I wish that I had taken a photo of my skinny, 6ft4 cousin riding my 15hh arab. He didn't look anywhere near as silly as you might expect as she really took up his leg.


----------



## Cortez (28 April 2015)

Who cares? What looks the worst is some teeny little shrimp on a massive mountain with their silly little legs barely clearing the flaps. I'm 5' 9"; my horses range from 14.2 all the way up to a mighty 15.1.


----------



## Hawks27 (28 April 2015)

5ft9 and all leg with a 34" inside leg! I currently dangle off a 15'1 paint pony thankfully hes quite muscular deep bodied and I ride western, feel a bit odd in my English but he carries me fine but I feel less tall on the 13'2 fell pony as hes much broader and takes up my leg more. Build has a lot more to do with it than height of horse.


----------



## Golden_Match_II (28 April 2015)

I'm somewhere between 5ft6 and 5ft7 and my eventer who I recently sold was 15.2hh on tip toes. We evented to intermediate successfully and I looked the right size for her, so I really wouldn't worry.


----------



## Joyous70 (28 April 2015)

I wouldn't worry OP, look at people like Mark Todd, William Fox-Pitt, quite leggy individuals, Mark Tood's Charisma was barely 15.3HH, doesn't bother them.

Im sure you will be absolutely fine, go and have some fun


----------



## only_me (28 April 2015)

Don't worry op, I'm sure you will look fine!

I'm approx 5f6 and a half, & quite long from hip to knee.
Me on a 14.2






Me on a 15.2 (not my horse)






And me on a 17h






I feel happiest size wize on the 17h (as he is narrow) so it's really just about what you feel happy on


----------



## Bramblebear (28 April 2015)

I am 5ft 7 and quite long in the leg. I feel and look absolutely fine normally on anything 15hh plus, but better on 15.3 plus. I am sure you will be fine


----------



## MotherOfChickens (28 April 2015)

I don't understand the fashion for huge horses. I am not quite 5'6, my last horse was a very compact 15.1h lusitano, current equines include a slightly longer, taller lusitano (he should make 15.2 and a 6'3 rather than a 6ft) and a 13h brick outhouse Exmoor pony. If your horse is very short in the neck like my old horse was, then you'll need to sit up more on the approach to jumps  
These days the picture for riders to 'be' is different to the one 50 years ago. Neither are correct, they are just different-as long as people aren't too heavy and have a well fitted saddle I don't see the problem with riding smaller horses-and I don't count 15'3h as small.


----------



## Kezzabell2 (28 April 2015)

I'm 5'7 and looked fine on my 15'2 high withered mare. Even when I was carrying too much weight and I ride long. Her body was very compact too. 

I now have a 16,2 and don't feel much difference


----------



## Bernster (28 April 2015)

Only me - that coloured is gorgeous !!

I'm 5'4 with a 15'3 TBx and a 16h ID.


----------



## xgemmax (28 April 2015)

I'm 5ft5 and my two at 15hh/15.1 

I think you will be fine!


----------



## BDyasmine (28 April 2015)

If you and the horse are both comfortable then I dont see a problem! I am 6ft but very light and still have my first 15hh horse, but also ride my 16.3 warmblood and feel equally at ease on both of them


----------



## saddlesore (28 April 2015)

I'm 5'8" and my cob is 15hh. He's rising 4 so he'll grow a little but not much. I look fine on him


----------



## wills_91 (28 April 2015)

Cortez said:



			Who cares? What looks the worst is some teeny little shrimp on a massive mountain with their silly little legs barely clearing the flaps. I'm 5' 9"; my horses range from 14.2 all the way up to a mighty 15.1.
		
Click to expand...

Comments like this really p!ss m off why is it okay for tall folk to ride ponies but not for small folk to ride horses?! Just because you are small doesn't mean automatically you should/want to ride ponies any more than a tall person should only ride 16hh+ I am 5ft 3 and light so could easily get away with ponies but I don't usually enjoy ponies - they can turn to quick  I'l stick with my silly little legs on my 16.3 idx thanks.

OP btw you will look fine and if you are happy and comfortable then thats all that matters.


----------



## shadeofshyness (28 April 2015)

I'm 5'8" and my share horse is 15.2hh. Every 15.2 I've ever ridden I've really clicked with - be it fine types or cobs. Something about the height just works well for me.

My other share horses have ranged from 14hh to 17hh. I didn't feel tall or strong enough on the 17hh - like my legs were never quite in the right place, despite the fact my legs are very long.

I think my leg falls in just the right place on my 15.2:


----------



## kassieg (28 April 2015)

I'm 5'8 & event my 16hh id x tb & quite often look dwarfed in pics !! 

I ride anything 14.2 upwards happily & don't look too big


----------



## Cowpony (28 April 2015)

Cortez said:



			Who cares? What looks the worst is some teeny little shrimp on a massive mountain with their silly little legs barely clearing the flaps. I'm 5' 9"; my horses range from 14.2 all the way up to a mighty 15.1.
		
Click to expand...

Hem hem! As somebody who is 5ft 0 and has short legs I object to them being described as "silly little legs".  I would be the first to wish my legs longer and I don't ride big horses from choice, but they are what God gave me and I can do nothing about it. They are reasonably in proportion to my body, as I'm sure are yours.


----------



## dizz4 (28 April 2015)

PrettyPonie said:



			This is obviously a rather debatable topic! I'm just wondering what everyone's heights are in comparison to their horses?
I have just purchased a 15.3hh TB (superstar show jumper) and I'm 171cm (5"7 or so) but slightly worried that I'm going to be too tall on him, I'm a petite build however (59kg) but have a longish torso. What's your thoughts on this?
		
Click to expand...

Hi there, my daughter is about 5'8 and rides a 14.2 Welsh Cob but they are very deep in the barrel and she doesn't look big on him at all....

cheers...


----------



## JustKickOn (28 April 2015)

I'm 5'4", 9 stone & horse is 16.1hh solid WB. I look the right size for her. Pictures on my profile album


----------



## Walrus (28 April 2015)

Pony is 13.1hh and rider is 5'8", I'll be the first to admit we have struggled with balance over the years but we don't do so bad!


----------



## ScottyJ (28 April 2015)

I am 5ft9 and mostly leg, ride a 16.2 skinny TB. At my old work, rode dressage on a 14.1 pony which was amazing fun!


----------



## FfionWinnie (28 April 2015)

Don't let other people put you off. I am 5ft8 and my biggest is 14.2. People are used to seeing massively over horsed combinations.


----------



## ihatework (28 April 2015)

EQUESTRIANGEORGIA said:



			HI IM FROM STAFFORDSHIRE IM A YOUNG RIDER (18) I HAVE RECENTLY STARTED A YOUTUBE VLOG PLEASE CHECK IT OUT
ALSO AND VIDEO IDEAS WOULD BE APPRECIATED I'M STRUGGLING TO DECIDE WHAT PEOPLE WANT TO WATCH!!. 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCXW...oZce6qpT3txbsA
Thanks alot girls !!!
		
Click to expand...

Can you please stop spamming everyone's posts!!


----------



## pansymouse (28 April 2015)

I'm 5'10" (slim, mainly leg) and my mare is 15.3hh, yes my legs hang below her belly but it's at least 45 years since I've ridden a horse where they didn't - even my 17.3hh warmblood x dinosaur (my farrier's description).


----------



## rowan666 (28 April 2015)

Cortez said:



			Who cares? What looks the worst is some teeny little shrimp on a massive mountain with their silly little legs barely clearing the flaps. I'm 5' 9"; my horses range from 14.2 all the way up to a mighty 15.1.
		
Click to expand...

i agree with this ^ im 5'6 and my pony is 13.2 (fell type build) i look fine on her as does my 5'8 sister although any taller would be pushing it


----------



## Rapidash (28 April 2015)

5 ft 10 on 12.3hh. Never understand why people need any taller!


----------



## Auslander (28 April 2015)

MotherOfChickens said:



			I don't understand the fashion for huge horses.
		
Click to expand...

I like huge horses. I feel like a monkey on a fag packet on anything under 16.2hh, and my preference is for 17hh+. I am 5"10 and built for comfort, rather than speed though


----------



## gina2201 (28 April 2015)

I'm 5'9 and had 16.2 as a minimum height as I feel tall on anything smaller to be honest (was specifically after a TB) and thats what I've ended up with!


----------



## only_me (28 April 2015)

Rapidash said:



			5 ft 10 on 12.3hh. Never understand why people need any taller!
		
Click to expand...

Because i feel big on anything below 15h? I can ride smaller ponies but I don't particularly like it. I'm much happier on my horse (17h) as he doesn't ride big & is a gentle soul. I was looking for a 16.2 max but he fit the criteria in every other way & we just clicked. 2 inches wasn't going to put me off!!

Eg. This is me on an ethopian pony - approx 13h. Bit like a shetland on steroids & very intelligent but stubborn things. 






My upper body is too big on her but she takes up my leg well - plus she was comfortable. I felt very big on her!


----------



## Nudibranch (28 April 2015)

I'm 5'10 and look and feel small on anything below 16hh. My TB is 16.2 and the WB 17.1. I look right on the bigger horse as he takes up more leg. My 16.1hh CB was quite stocky though so was just about ok. OP you'll be fine.


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (28 April 2015)

5ft 2in. There's not a lot of advantages to being 'petite' but being able to ride ponies is definitely one of them. I cannot understand why some riders are obsessed with riding tall horses. I like to 'fit' a horse regardless of their height.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (28 April 2015)

Auslander said:



			I like huge horses. I feel like a monkey on a fag packet on anything under 16.2hh, and my preference is for 17hh+. I am 5"10 and built for comfort, rather than speed though
		
Click to expand...

and thats fine, I was more getting at the sort of person who regards anything under 16.2h to be too small for an adult


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (28 April 2015)

You'll be fine! This is my Father, 6ft4, on his 15.3hh Andalusian.










Sorry about the size & quality, they were taken on a broken mobile.


----------



## kassieg (28 April 2015)

Rapidash said:



			5 ft 10 on 12.3hh. Never understand why people need any taller!
		
Click to expand...

Cause frankly eventing something that height the fences would look huge & i would catch my legs on the fences! 

I have rode & jumped a 13.2 nf up to 1m & he was an awesome little pony. I didn't look that big but jumping i felt far too tall & unbalanced 

I shall stick to 14.2 plus


----------



## NZJenny (28 April 2015)

I'm 5'10" and I ride whatever I like,  but I like smaller horses - my biggest is 15.3 hh and my smallest is 14.3 hh, but I used to get wet feet crossing rivers on her.


----------



## ridefast (28 April 2015)

5'1 and have a 12h and 13h. I love tiny ponies although I am long legged so if they're too narrow I feel silly. Having said that I find narrow tb types can feel too small for me. The biggest I've ridden was 18h, which I found bloody hard work to keep together, much prefer ponies that can hold themselves. My ideal height is 14.2, but the 13h is my first pony and the 12h is a project welsh - I just love little welshies!


----------



## Fools Motto (28 April 2015)

I'd rather look like this on a horse






than this!






Both lovely horses, polar opposites mind! 15hands at a push V 17.2+  I can ride the smaller, but just feel a passenger on the bigger. I'm 5'4, 10st. 

BUT, personal opinion.


----------



## Auslander (28 April 2015)

MotherOfChickens said:



			and thats fine, I was more getting at the sort of person who regards anything under 16.2h to be too small for an adult 

Click to expand...

I'd love to be able to ride tiddlers! I think I look about right on Alf, so wouldnt want to inflict myself on anything much smaller than him (17hh)


----------



## SecretAgentBilly (28 April 2015)

I'm 5'6 and I don't feel overly tall on my 14hh pony, but he takes up my leg quite well despite not being stocky. However I probably look better on my 16hh tb or my friends 17.2 wb - but I'll always prefer riding my pony!


----------



## PrettyPonie (29 April 2015)

NZJenny, do you have any photos by chance? I'd love to see one!


----------



## ArabianGem78 (29 April 2015)

5'6 and own a 14.3 arab (crabbed so well put-together but not chunky) and a 15hh PBA. As I ride in a western saddle, I ride long so sometimes I feel like my legs are a little long but otherwise we do fine


----------



## Jazzy B (29 April 2015)

I'm 5ft 10 and my lad is 15.1.  I feel very confident on him and we have a lot if fun.  For me riding and handling anything over 16hh frightens me to death having completely lost my nerve 4 years ago on a 17hh monster...  Even though he prob was the right size for me.


----------



## Wagtail (29 April 2015)

Well I am just totally jealous of women under 5'4 because I would LOVE to ride ponies. I much prefer smaller horses and don't understand the appeal of huge 17 handers. At 5'9 I probably look best on a 16.2 but I look okay on a 15.2. I will look tall on my girl unless she puts on lots of width and height.


----------



## leflynn (29 April 2015)

I'm 5ft 4 and ride a dinky 15.2 TB and he is plenty big enough for me   My instructor who is 6ft2 occasionally rides him but doesn't look massive on him


----------



## dizz4 (29 April 2015)

Walrus said:



			Pony is 13.1hh and rider is 5'8", I'll be the first to admit we have struggled with balance over the years but we don't do so bad!






Click to expand...

by the way gourgeous pony....


----------



## cobcentral (29 April 2015)

I'm around 6ft2 and ride a 13.3hh Dales x regularly with no hang ups. It may not be very pleasing to the eye but both him and I love our time riding so why not. 
You will be fine, I assure you!!


----------



## SO1 (29 April 2015)

I am 5ft1 and I have a 13.3 NF pony. Although I am an adult I am quite nervous around big horses so I prefer having a pony. It also makes things like tacking up and putting on headcollars, rugs and groom easier for me as he is small.


----------



## ebonyallen (29 April 2015)

I am the same height and build as you, and I would say you would not look out of place at all, Both my girls are 15,3.  So lets here no more of the petty minded people that are saying this stuff to you. You are fine


----------

